# Oil Change Intervals



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

As some of you may know, I have a 2006 GTO. 6-speed, blue interior, Borla exhaust, cold air kit, etc. It's about time to change my oil. I will be using Mobil 1, of course. We all do. I will be using just the regular Mobil1. No 5,000, 10,000, High Mileage, etc. How often do I need to change this oil? I love this car, but i've had more than my share of ignition problems with it. The dealer put a new column, ignition cylinder, and ignition switch in it, free of charge. They told me that's a big problem with these GTO's. Just thought you guys would want to know that. happy new year to all of you.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't seen many ignition problems with these. I was able to save mine before it became a huge problem with some simple graphite lube. Read your owners manual about the oil. It tells you how often to chagne the oil and how to reset the service engine oil light when it kicks on.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The ignition switch problem is well documented though I wouldn't call it a 'big' problem. According to the paperwork the came with my car, the original owner had it changed about 6 months into his ownership and hasn't been a problem in the almost three years I've owned it. I've always gone by the trip computer display's recommendation as far as changing my oil.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Read your owners manual. It tells you how often to chagne the oil and how to reset the service engine oil light when it kicks on.


There's a typo in that reset procedure in the manuals. It should read depress accelarator pedal *three* times instead of two.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

*Thanks For The Input*

Thanks for the input guys. I know how to turn off the oil change info on the dash. As far as the ignition switch goes, the dealer told me 'that's a big problem with these GTO's'. Not me, I didn't know that at the time. I had just gotten the car, used, 31,000 miles. Then I asked them if they thought it was going to be a collector's item, considering it was the last year they were made? They said, and I quote, ' those things aren't going to be worth anything'. And this from a Pontiac dealer!! Needless to say, I haven't been back, after they put a column, ignition cylinder, and switch in, of course.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this site just a couple of days ago:

- Bob is the Oil Guy

If there's anything you want to know at all about engine oil, you can probably find it there.

Bear


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the link. Very good stuff! Never knew how technical that stuff is. Wow!


----------

